# Frodo turns 1 :)



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Wanted to share the first video we have of him, made by my daughter:

At 9-10 weeks :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152048895173495&l=667501806164502350


At 8 weeks :










10 months :










and now :










I've learnt so much and grown because of him! He has been a great pleasure for the kids, they adore him so much, think hes the handsomest and best, even in his mischief.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Frodo!!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

handsome boy...happy birthday Frodo!


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Thankyou both . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday! He certainly is handsome


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks! . He certainly knows how to use those eyes.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Happy birthday Frodo! Love his name!


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Handsome boy!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How did I miss this??? Happy belated birthday, Frodo!


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Thankyou all!


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

He's so cute!!! reminds me of my pup!! i just have to wish happy belated birthday!


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Hunter4628 said:


> He's so cute!!! reminds me of my pup!! i just have to wish happy belated birthday!


Thanks


----------

